# Cabergoline/Dostinex - concerned about side effects!



## alison1971 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi I have high prolactin (1335 on day 2) and have been prescribed Dostinex as I am ttc. 

I am very concerned having read the leaflet about the side effects and how likely they are.. even the "1 in 10" ones sound pretty bad !! I may also be pregnant (its possible as I am ttc!) and it says to STOP taking it a month before getting pregnant?? I dont really have a choice but to take this drug, so should I be concerned? It says that it may lower blood pressure and you need to be checked the first few days you are taking it, but my GP never mentioned that. My blood pressure is already on the low side, normally.

The pharmacist had never heard of this, or dispensed it before, so I am guessing it is not a common drug. Any reassurances you can give me about its safety would be appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Alison,

Cabergoline has been around for a number of years now and safety data show it's no worse in terms of side effects than any other drug really. It is a specific treatment for high prolactin or to prevent lactation so it isn't that widely used really and it's unlikely that many pharmacists would see it on a day to day basis (I'm only really aware of it from having worked in hospital pharmacy for a number of years)

It has never been tested in pregnancy and isn't licensed but the data that is available (although very small numbers) does not show any increased risk of harm to the foetus above the normal background population rate of 2-3% abnormalities.

The advice to stop a month before ttc is to try and minimise any exposure of the foetus to the drug, the same for any drug really the preference is not to be using anything when pregnant. In reality a number of women will be taking this due to infertility linked with high prolactin anyway so it's not surprising that the company put this warning on it as they'd rather that women stopped it once prolactin decreases and AF returns to normal (effects of the drug can last up to 6 months after stopping so better from their point of view to get pregnant when stopped)

In terms of side effects then hypotension is pretty rare and is more associated with longer term treatment. If you notice any problems with lightheadedness/dizziness then do go back to GP and ask for BP to get checked. Otherwise you should be fine


----------

